
The Most Surprising Things About America, According To An Indian Student - surlyadopter
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-weirdest-things-about-america-2013-8#ixzz2dhTZ2g1O
======
bencollier49
It's still silly season, then. Am I right in thinking they basically topped
and tailed a bloke's blog post?

------
poopingbiscuit
Wrong, most women are whores.

~~~
warcher
No, dumbass. Most women are exactly as slutty as most heterosexual men.
Source: basic mathematics.

~~~
a3voices
There's twice as many mothers in human history as fathers. Source: DNA
studies.

